# When should I upgrade my double kick pedals?



## paleonluna (Sep 13, 2011)

I started playing drums about 4 months ago and have been practicing constantly with aims to start performing some point this Fall. When I went to guitar center way back the dude was trying to sell me Iron Cobras and all this other fancy but I just went with the DW3000's because they were only $200. I've started to notice that the beaters feel like bricks after a while, and that they seem to take extra time to rebound and just tend to piss me off in general. I initially thought I shouldn't learn on the best equipment, but maybe I should thing about looking at some other brands. It could also be that I need to just practice more and be patient. Any advice on this?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't get Iron Cobras dude, go straight for a Pearl Eliminator - a far superior pedal.


----------



## paleonluna (Sep 13, 2011)

Cool, would you happen to know the difference between the P-3002D Demondrive and the P-2002C PowerShifter models? its about $500 to $300 respectively


----------



## Razzy (Sep 13, 2011)

I like the Demon drives, though more than a couple touring drummers I've talked to have had issues with the drive linkage actually breaking. The Powershifters have always felt about the same as Iron Cobras to me. If you want some sick ass longboards that'll last forever, look into Trick. The Dominators aren't TOO expensive, and are my personal favorite. Trick Drums Dominator Double Pedal and more Drum Pedals at GuitarCenter.com.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Sep 13, 2011)

Did you try loosening or tightening the pedal to your liking? Or have you tried replacing the beaters? sometimes it's more of that than the actual pedals going themselves. The drummer in my band has had his double kick pedals for 6-7 years now...and they're a lower PDP brand so yours probably aren't going out. You've got better ones than he does


----------



## paleonluna (Sep 13, 2011)

Ahh no I should try that. Also I realized today after putting my pedals on my friends actual kit...that its my roland KD-8 piece of jank kick pad that rebounds like a dead animal. But I'll definitely try adjusting the tightness more thx


----------



## paleonluna (Sep 13, 2011)

Those look sick, I'll definitely think about it. Just out of curiosity is there some sort of taboo against long boards like they are cheating or something?


----------



## Razzy (Sep 13, 2011)

paleonluna said:


> Those look sick, I'll definitely think about it. Just out of curiosity is there some sort of taboo against long boards like they are cheating or something?



Not that I know of. The only thing I can think of that's related would be triggers, but I don't personally think they're cheating either.


----------



## Tobi (Sep 13, 2011)

for whatever reason some people seem to think that using heel toe technique is cheating, and longboards are (among other benefits) designed for heel toe. Actually heel toe is an amazing technique, that lets you build up incredible speed, stamina and with a lot of practice control to your double bass playing. thomas lang uses it quite frequently, even though he is probably a master of all techniques. 

For a beginner I believe that every pedal with a double chain (if you dont wanna go direct drive) and "base plates" + experimenting with new beaters and springs should get you where you want to go. (as long as you dont want to go far over 16th notes at 220 bpm)

Also it is common knowledge that red pedals are faster than chrome ones... 
2cents


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 15, 2011)

i'd ditch those dw3000's pretty quick

ive used eliminators for years, they're good, but the link bar wears after consistant years of usage


----------



## Tobi (Sep 15, 2011)

just had a look online at those pedals, honestly looks pretty decent. play around with the springs, get lighter beaters (I like tamas with the wood on the front), 2way beaters are rubbish. Upgrading from that is only really worth it if you want to go direct drive.
practice is the key to succes XD
honestly getting your feet up to speed can take a while, a magic pedal is not going to do the trick.


----------



## Floppystrings (Sep 15, 2011)

The pedal actually does effect speed, Axis longboards are very smooth and light, and you will reach 240-250 much easier compared to trying the same thing on iron cobras.

It really depends on your style though. If you aren't into playing fast rolls a heavier non-direct drive pedal is much easier to play slower and they hit harder.

The way I describe using Axis, is that it is like hitting a home run with a fishing pole when you play slow, and when you play fast it seems like the pedal is half the weight and twice as smooth.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 15, 2011)

Get some danmar wood beaters too, I'd never use another beater if my life depended on it.


----------



## rogrotten (Sep 16, 2011)

I've had my iron cobras for years they have never failed me they are the most reliable pedals I've ever had. I also tried out the speed cobras and they are very nice pedals too, they feel amazing. The only thing I would change in the Speed cobras would be the beaters to the ones the iron cobra comes with.


----------



## paleonluna (Sep 16, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> Get some danmar wood beaters too, I'd never use another beater if my life depended on it.



Would you go with the classic 205's? I'm thinkin on orderin a pair of those


----------



## Drumzilla (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't know if you need an upgrade dude. Are you trying to pull off runs and the pedals get in the way? 
If you want to spend some cash I recommend picking up a copy of "Stick control for the snare drummer" and a kick drum practice pad. Pearl makes a nice one for around $60.
Fire up your metronome and run the sticking patterns with your feet. After a while you'll be able to tell if it's you or the pedals that need work. once you start getting faster and more accurate, then look into a better pedal. You'll know when your pedal is standing in your way.


----------



## mikecallaway (Sep 18, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> Get some danmar wood beaters too, I'd never use another beater if my life depended on it.




make sure you have a really serious beater pad on your kick drum if you do this. I let a guy record on my drum set using his pedals and he wore my beater pad right out with those wood beaters


----------



## iron blast (Sep 18, 2011)

If you want a big boost in speed get a direct drive pedal wood beaters sound brootal but are very heavy and sluggish generally. The iron cobra wood beaters are an exception Imho. If you are looking for a cheaper alternative to axis and trick both Yamaha and Gibralter have direct drive pedals you will definitely want to change the beaters and possibly upgrade the bearings. If you can afford it some day the Trick Bigfoot pro1v is the sturdiest fastest ans most adjustable pedal out that I have played. I have owned Axis, Gibralter, Yamaha and the Trick big foot I also have played the Trick Dominators and Pearl demon drives quite frequently. seriously get the Bigfoots the feel is incredible


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 19, 2011)

mikecallaway said:


> make sure you have a really serious beater pad on your kick drum if you do this. I let a guy record on my drum set using his pedals and he wore my beater pad right out with those wood beaters




Yes I forgot about this.

I always get the Evans EC Dual Kick Pad, Holds up real well.

And the classics work great


----------



## iron blast (Sep 19, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> Yes I forgot about this.
> 
> I always get the Evans EC Dual Kick Pad, Holds up real well.
> 
> And the classics work great



I have had bad luck with those Evans cloth badges. I personally use the Aquarian double bass badges and have never burned thru one. I have ripped thru on numerous Evans, Remo, Slug, and Gibraltar ones.


----------



## corkman (Sep 19, 2011)

First set of kick pedals I bought were Iron Cobras, they have done me great. They are quite heavy (even on the lighter settings) but this can be a good thing as it will strengthen your legs. The only problem I have had is the link bending slightly.

I've been playing for Maybe 6 - 7 years now and I'm only just thinking about getting new kicks.


----------



## s5470Pro (Nov 4, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Don't get Iron Cobras dude, go straight for a Pearl Eliminator - a far superior pedal.


 

^^^


----------



## CTID (Nov 9, 2011)

I played drums for 6 years using a shitty $99 PDP pedal and right before I played my first show, my friend sold me some Iron Cobras for $50 and I fucking love them. They're truly fantastic pedals, in my opinion. Pearl Eliminators are also great pedals, as well.

The one advantage I can think of with practicing with a shit pedal and moving up to a nice one is that since you have to work harder with the bad one, you'll typically end up better with the nicer one since it doesn't require as much work. My Cobras feel like heaven compared to the PDPs.


----------



## pulverizer (Dec 5, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Don't get Iron Cobras dude, go straight for a Pearl Eliminator - a far superior pedal.




I agree +1000

I got one for sale lol

Way more tweakable than other dbl pedals.


----------



## Epyon6 (Jan 13, 2012)

I live and die for axis, I have 2 sets of axis pedals.....yea I said id die for axis.


----------



## Dave_Magos (Jan 14, 2012)

Razzy said:


> I like the Demon drives, though more than a couple touring drummers I've talked to have had issues with the drive linkage actually breaking. The Powershifters have always felt about the same as Iron Cobras to me. If you want some sick ass longboards that'll last forever, look into Trick. The Dominators aren't TOO expensive, and are my personal favorite. Trick Drums Dominator Double Pedal and more Drum Pedals at GuitarCenter.com.




Drive linkage problems isn't isolated to Demon Drives or any one brand of pedal. They all break, especially with the u-joints on the shafts, its only a matter of time. 

For the record, the best way to avoid shaft failure is watch for "angles" with pedal positioning and avoid stress on the joints/shafts.


----------



## iron blast (Jan 14, 2012)

If you break the linkage on the trick pedals it would be solely from carelessness and purposed abuse. They are built like a tank.


----------



## Dave_Magos (Jan 15, 2012)

Razzy said:


> Not that I know of. The only thing I can think of that's related would be triggers, but I don't personally think they're cheating either.



Saying the use of Long boards is cheating is like saying the use of Air Bags in your Car is cheating. It gives you a unfair advantage in avoiding Death, which is unfair to Death as well as anyone that wants you dead.


----------



## Dave_Magos (Jan 15, 2012)

iron blast said:


> If you break the linkage on the trick pedals it would be solely from carelessness and purposed abuse. They are built like a tank.




I don't get the hype. Both the Trick pedals and the Demon drives basically got their jump by copying Axis. Personally, the Demon Drives feel better then the Trick does but nothing tops Axis,imo.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 19, 2012)

I use pearl eliminators and also have Gibraltar intruders. They are both around the same price. The eliminators are overall better. If you're looking for sensitivity and response go for eliminators the intruders are reeeeally bouncy but kind of heavy feeling


----------

